# our mask and hand sanitizer would together with you during this hardtimes



## wong (Apr 2, 2020)

hi ,this is alex ,we are protective mask and sanitizer supplier ,if you cant find surgical mask ,N95 mask or sanitizer at your place ,you can contact with me whatsapp /wechat : +86 15367723044 ,email [email protected] .
Door to door service ,fast delivery with low price .we can help you at this hardtimes ,contact with us to take your mask and hand sanitizer 
stay safe and healthy ,ware mask in public place ,wash your hands ,our mask and hand sanitizer would together with you to fighting this war .
REMEMBER OUR CONTACTS : PHONE NUMBER : +86 1536772 3044 EMAIL : [email protected]


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey "Wong", can't you find a more appropiate site to peddle your spam? Better yet, why don't you donate it in stead of selling for a profit? F'n loser.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

This is a sad and pathetic thing you are doing. ps please play in traffic


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

goshawk75 said:


> Hey "Wong", can't you find a more appropiate site to peddle your spam? Better yet, why don't you donate it in stead of selling for a profit? F'n loser.


I deleted the spam and will send a report to the site administrator in hopes that they can stop
this at the source.


----------

